

The Minimum Viable Analysis - francoismathieu
https://medium.com/about-data/d30df6a562b5

======
mswen
Thanks for your article reminding me of the need to iteratively check in with
business clients to make sure the analysis will be addressing central not
peripheral problems.

This reminds me of "Backward Market Research" by Alan R. Andreason (1985)

Harvard Business Review original (paywall)
<a>[http://hbr.org/1985/05/backward-market-
research/ar/5</a>](http://hbr.org/1985/05/backward-market-research/ar/5</a>)

Free scanned pdf of full article
<a>[http://online.sfsu.edu/hussain/mktg632/backward%20market%20r...](http://online.sfsu.edu/hussain/mktg632/backward%20market%20research.pdf</a>)

The similarity that really struck me was running scenarios early in the
process to discover which hypotheses really drive significant delta in
business decisions.

~~~
francoismathieu
Thanks for sharing, added to my queue.

------
francoismathieu
A framework for effecient data analysis.

